# Selling Shares - Tax Implications



## Dman35 (26 Feb 2014)

Hi 

I just looking for some advice on the following from a tax perspective. 

Back in 2007 I brought a number of shares (900) in Company A. These shares have since dropped hugely in value so are now are worth about 1/10th of their original value. 

However about 1 yr ago while the value was very low I brought another number of shares (10,000) in the same Company. 
They have since increased by @ 300% from this lower price. 

If I was to sell some of these shares now @ 5000 can I write off the capital gains I make on these against my loses from my original purchase of  shares in this company (back in 2007)?

I believe their is a Capital gains threshold of €1270 p.a so presume I don't have to pad taxes on the first 1270 of gains either way?

Tks for any advice.


----------



## WindUp (26 Feb 2014)

See "first in first out here"
http://www.revenue.ie/en/personal/buy-sell/shares.html#section3

a) selling 900 will get you a loss
b) 4100 will give you a gain
c) Annual exemption 1270
cgt on  a+b-c


----------



## Eldrew (27 Feb 2014)

I have some shares via my AIB on line share account. If I sell these will my associated current account just be credited with the proceeds and then its up to me to sort out the tax side of things? Will I receive any paper work from AIB? I'm afraid if I sell them I'll forget all about it and never pay the tax!

Thanks in advance


----------



## WindUp (27 Feb 2014)

yes - - Cr to your bank account and a disposal nbotification in the post


----------



## Dman35 (27 Feb 2014)

Tks Windup


----------



## garyion (4 Mar 2014)

*Is this Annual €1270 Exemption just for Capital Gains?*

a) selling 900 will get you a loss
b) 4100 will give you a gain
c) Annual exemption 1270
cgt on  a+b-c[/QUOTE]

Re: Annual Exemption 
Is this Annual Exemption just for Capital Gains?
Or is it part of an annual personal tax exemption?

thanks in advance,
g


----------



## WindUp (4 Mar 2014)

yes - This is the exemption I'm referring to
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/cgt/reliefs.html


----------



## mobilephone (9 May 2014)

what are the exemptions for capital loss

i have 500 euro worth of shares which once were worth 1600 
if i sell will i have to pay tax on them thanks


----------



## Dermot (9 May 2014)

mobilephone. When did you buy them and how much did they cost?. Have you any other trades this year?.


----------



## mobilephone (9 May 2014)

bought them in 2000 
terrible waste of money 
no trades since 2010 i think 
the ones i sold then were ESSP ones 
thanks 




Dermot said:


> mobilephone. When did you buy them and how much did they cost?. Have you any other trades this year?.


----------



## Dermot (9 May 2014)

You will not have to pay any tax as you apparently are not making a profit.  Keep a record of the purchase and sale price and the transaction costs as hopefully you will make a capital gain on something in the future and you can put the loss on this one against a future capital gains tax bill.


----------



## mobilephone (9 May 2014)

I never will buy a share again 
just reallly want to know can u claim the loss on this batch of them 
thanks 

there is a big difference between the purchase and selling price


----------



## rob oyle (12 May 2014)

mobilephone said:


> I never will buy a share again
> just reallly want to know can u claim the loss on this batch of them
> thanks
> 
> there is a big difference between the purchase and selling price



What do you mean by 'claim a loss'? You can only offset a loss you make against a gain you make elsewhere in order to save on a potential CGT liability.
 To realise the loss you need to sell the shares and then that loss is available against any gain you make this year or in any future year.


----------

